# indigo 5 pitch combs, ashford wool cards ect



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

http://springfield.craigslist.org/art/4096483900.html


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oooooh... is this your listing?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, there's certainly enough there to get one started. I'm guessing the Indigo Hound combs and carders are worth about $200 or so new.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm late to the party as usual. Does anyone know if this is still available? I'd like the 5 pitch combs and all those bobbins.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I had a yard sale this weekend with 5 other family members and I sold some bobbins I know there are some bobbins left. I will have to look but I think I still have 4. I have the combs. At the yard sale I priced the combs at 130.00 and the bobbins 10 each. 417 255-5197 I am at a friends the next couple day and have a bad signal
when in the house. If I don't answer leave a message as I go outside often to see if I have any. just let me know tks.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you still have the carders? I need a real set...


----------

